# MSG George Fernandez..questions.



## Ranger_Smoothie (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but here goes. George and I served together in 1st Bat. He arrived one RIP class before me and we were both assigned to the same platton and spent much of our Ranger Private life together, A co, 2nd Plt, 1/75. Of course we did and went different places in Battalion as we grew up and after I got out I saw he was killed in 2003 in Iraq with USASOC. I have searched the forums and did not find anything on him. I was wondering if anyone here knew him and or was with him when he became my Airborne Ranger in the Sky. I can take it to a private formum if you would like. I have been wondering for a long time.....waiting at attention.
And please correct me if I am in the wrong.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Sep 10, 2009)

I think the details are best not discussed in a public website.  Maybe some of the other guys here can shed some light another way.  I read his write-up at Camp Fernandez (named after him), but can't share much.  Sorry and sorry for your loss... RLTW

Semper Fi


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Sep 10, 2009)

Roger, he was a Ranger Buddy and a friend. I just would like to know...if someone would like to send me a email, that would be great.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Sep 10, 2009)

RIP Master Sgt. George Andy Fernandez.

http://www.fallenheroesmemorial.com/oif/profiles/fernandezgeorgea.html



> "Andy's story is an amazing one. He was in Special Ops and he was killed in a battle with Baath Republicans and the Ansar-Al-Islam. As you know, Special Ops work in small groups, they were surrounded on a ridge in the mountains in Northern Iraq, Boo realized they were not going to get out, jumped in his humvee and drove directly into enemy lines. The others were able to escape through the opening he created, met up with, I believe, the 82nd Airborne and were all saved. I understand that over 100 enemy were killed and they were soundly defeated. Boo was the only member of his team to lose his life. Does it sound like I am proud of him? I am! I am also very, very proud of his wife, Kathy. Their son was 16 mos. old when Boo was killed on April 2, 2003. Kathy has done such a remarkable job with that precious little boy. She has preserved his father's legacy and taught their son so well. He is a wonderful, well-adjusted little boy who would simply dazzle you with his charm."



and a sobering reminder:

http://faculty.washington.edu/alexbert/MEDEX/Vets/index.htm


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow, thank you very much; I truely mean that. I'm at work and it about made my heart drop. I was reading some of the post on the site, i had to stop till i get home; if you know what mean. I'm a manager at my job and have about 20 people looking at me. I miss him and now know, and he lived up to the creed. I will have to post there. Thank you once again.....RLTW!


----------



## Muppet (Sep 10, 2009)

My condonences to your friend and his family.

F.M.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Sep 10, 2009)

:)Thanks bro.


----------



## 1/75thBatboy (Oct 3, 2009)

MSG Fernandez is one of our Airborne Rangers in the sky for Bco 1/75 "Guns of the Regiment" I can't remember if he was 1st or 3rd plt. I was in 2nd.


----------



## tova (Oct 3, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 3, 2009)

Damn !

Sorry for your lose RS. 

Rest easy now MSG Fernandez.  Your watch is over. 


Thank you for your dedicated service and your ulitmate sacrifice in the service of this great Nation.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Oct 4, 2009)

RLTW! — RIP Ranger


----------

